# White spot on fishes nose



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my 5 year old gold fish Little Green. Water parameters normal. Two 80 percent water changes a week and seachems prime. Not harassed by his tank mates. This is an established tank of 5 years. He has had a little less energy lately but figure that is due to age. Any tips appreciated. This has only been there for less than a week. Picked him up today and it is soft not hard.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Any tips please? This has gotten a lot of views but no replies. I am going to be near a very qood aquarium store today so could pick something up for him if I needed to. I would appreciate any help.


----------

